# Gooey MOM



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2012)

heres a 29 year old strain that just packs on the resin

here she is @ 34 days:icon_smile: 




take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 15, 2012)

Look good and frosty 4U!


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 15, 2012)

yummm! LIke I said in your 2011 shed grow. As always, just beautiful, man. :aok:


----------



## pcduck (May 15, 2012)

Looking fantastic 4u

Uooey on the gooey


----------



## Locked (May 15, 2012)

Very nice.....


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 15, 2012)

Yur pouch be happy filled with such fine product. Yual walk the trail of true green thumb pilgrem thanks fur sharin

BWD


----------



## tcbud (May 15, 2012)

oh I likes me some OOOY Goooey Afgoo.....

You have a good summer too 4u.....  That goo will pack a punch for sure.


----------



## Shaun485 (Aug 3, 2015)

Superb pictures, nice plants..


----------



## Budlight (Sep 15, 2016)

4u2sm0ke said:


> heres a 29 year old strain that just packs on the resin
> 
> here she is @ 34 days:icon_smile:
> 
> ...



She looks absolutely amazing I'm in love


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2016)

hard to tell what your plant looks like with all those nasty trichomes growing all over her...

nice work


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 21, 2016)

Invite Me Over :joint4:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks beautiful 4U....glad you are still around.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 10, 2016)

:bump:





trillions of atoms said:


> Looks beautiful 4U....glad you are still around.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 10, 2016)

trillions of atoms said:


> Looks beautiful 4U....glad you are still around.


:bump::dancing:


----------

